# tinned salmon



## platt00 (May 13, 2011)

I have a question. i like the tinned salmon because fresh salmon seems to have a stronger flavour for me. can i wash the content ? because I do not like the smell


----------



## minnie (May 13, 2011)

i know what you say, but you can  just drain and sprinkle whit vinegar . is much better , trust me


----------



## spear (May 13, 2011)

I wish I can afford that more often


----------



## Big Danny (May 16, 2011)

platt00 said:


> I have a question. i like the tinned salmon because fresh salmon seems to have a stronger flavour for me. can i wash the content ? because I do not like the smell



why not?


----------

